# Potez 62



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2015)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

Foto, französischer Beutesegler, Frankreich L1.56 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

R722 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe zivil Berlin Flugzeug Lufthansa Frankreich England | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 305747
> View attachment 305748


Foto WK II Soldaten Militär Flugzeug Kennung "Alcyon" Pilot B 1.79 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2020)

Dayum, that's ugly all over


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2020)

But in a pretty way


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2020)

Perhaps some whacking great radials faired into the wings might have unuglied it a tad but then you would need severely long landing gear to re-ugly it back up


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

POTEZ 62 ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO 1935 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2021)

Well that one is semi not ugly


----------

